# megaloblatta longipennis



## Atrax robustus (May 21, 2004)

Anyone in the UK or Europe got any megaloblatta longipennis?
Cheers,
AR.


----------



## FryLock (May 22, 2004)

The Blattodea Culture Group (BCG) may be some help http://www.earthlife.net/insects/bcg.html got no idea if any one has them in the UK they look very nice tho it would take me about 20 goes to order them over the phone without cracking up  ;P


----------



## Atrax robustus (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the link, all they've got is a postal address so I'll give that a try as to the name... yep I thought it was a joke at first then after a bit of surfing found out it was correct, so I thought to myself I've got B.gigantea and M.rhinoceros so I've gotta have M.longipennis to round of the set so to speak


----------



## Deliverme314 (May 23, 2004)

Am I the only incredibly inmature guy who finds this Scientific name funny?  The 12 year old boy in me deffinitley mirked...Sorry


----------



## FryLock (May 23, 2004)

The is also a Panesthia angustipennis but thats nowere near as funny surely the chap that named M.longipennis must have realized


----------



## genious_gr (May 24, 2004)

Deliverme314 said:
			
		

> Am I the only incredibly inmature guy who finds this Scientific name funny?  The 12 year old boy in me deffinitley mirked...Sorry


 I even posted a smart-a$$ comment but it was erased :embarassed:


----------



## Deliverme314 (May 24, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> BTW, there is a website with such funny names like longipennis, Phallus daemonicum, Longiphallus, Penicillus penis, Labia minor, Eroticoscincus, Mammillaria,... : >>click here<<
> 
> ...



hahaha... thats fantastic.


----------



## Deliverme314 (May 24, 2004)

genious_gr said:
			
		

> I even posted a smart-a$$ comment but it was erased :embarassed:


I have no shame!


----------



## FryLock (May 24, 2004)

LOL Martin some taxonomists have a sense of humor who would have thought it  ;P


----------

